# optimale Leistung für einen 27&quot; Monitor



## Damizzor (25. Juni 2013)

*optimale Leistung für einen 27" Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich plane, mir in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Gaming PC-System zuzulegen. Dazu soll auch ein neuer Monitor her (z.B. Asus VG278H).
Der Preisrahmen liegt so bei ~1600 Euro ohne Monitor. Im Prinzip möchte ich das Leistungsstärkste, was man so kriegen kann, aber es sollte auch Sinn machen (also z.B. keine 2x Titan etc.). Ich werde nur auf einem Monitor spielen.
Bisher am besten gefällt mir der Ultra-PC von one.de:

Prozessor:
Intel® Core™ i7-4770K Prozessor

Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GTX 770

Prozessorkühlung:
Xigmatek Gaia

Mainboard:
MSI Z87-G43

Arbeisspeicher:
16 GB DDR3 Speicher  1600 MHz  

Festplatten:
1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]250[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] GB SATA III[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Samsung 8[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0 Series[/FONT][/FONT] SSD[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Festplatte

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Laufwerk:
[/FONT]22x DVD-Multiformat Double Layer Brenner

Gehäuse:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]630 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+, Corsair Carbide Series 300R Midi-Tower[/FONT]

Windows 8
W-Lan Karte
evtl card-reader

meine Fragen daher:
1. Wird irgendwo sehr viel Potential nicht genutz? Gibt es dort eine billigere Variante ohne Leistungseinbußen?

2. Welche GTX 770 sollte ich nehmen? Macht bei einem 27" Monitor eventuell eine 4GB - Version Sinn (Gigabyte GeForce  GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5,) oder ist das komplette Verschwendung?

3. Gibt es bei dieser Konfiguration irgendein "bottleneck", also ein Teil was unverhältnismäßig schwach ist?

4. Bei dem Shop wird anstatt des CPU Kühlers eine "High End Wasserkühlung, intern" für 20 Euro Aufpreis angeboten...macht das Sinn? Ist der Unterschied bei der Lautstärke groß oder hört man normalerweise den CPU Kühler eh nicht, weil die anderen Komponenten lauter sind? Braucht eine Wasserkühlung viel Wartung?

Welchen online-shop würdet ihr für so ein System empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Sebastian


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2013)

Damizzor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich plane, mir in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Gaming PC-System zuzulegen. Dazu soll auch ein neuer Monitor her (z.B. Asus VG278H).
> Der Preisrahmen liegt so bei ~1600 Euro ohne Monitor. Im Prinzip möchte ich das Leistungsstärkste, was man so kriegen kann, aber es sollte auch Sinn machen (also z.B. keine 2x Titan etc.). Ich werde nur auf einem Monitor spielen.
> Bisher am besten gefällt mir der Ultra-PC von one.de:
> ...


 

Hi,

1.)  Ja es gibt weit aus billigere Variante. Du könntest z.B beim Arbeitsspeicher etwas sparen.

Hier wäre mal eine weitaus sehr billigere Variante was auch sehr reichen würde: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...t+Corsair+Vengeance+DDR3+1600+MHz+CL9.article

2.) Die Grafikkarte reich eigentlich vollkommen. Aber 

4.)  Ich würde eher zu einer Wasserkühlung tendieren, aber natürlich eigeninitiative treffen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

Damizzor schrieb:


> meine Fragen daher:
> 1. Wird irgendwo sehr viel Potential nicht genutz? Gibt es dort eine billigere Variante ohne Leistungseinbußen?


 Speziell für Spiele ist der Vorteil eines i7-4770 sehr gering im Vergleich zu einem i5-4570 oder 4670. Da kann man also sparen. Falls Du übertakten willst, wäre das dann ein i5-4670*k*. 

16GB RAM braucht man auch noch nicht, 8GB reichen locker.

Beim Netzteil würden auch 450-500W reichen. 

Bei der SSD ist die Frage, ob du wirklich 256GB brauchst oder ob es reicht, wenn du nur Windows und alle "normalen" Programme plus einiges an "eigene Dokumente" draufmachen kannst, dann reichen nämlich 120-128GB locker aus. Eine SSD macht ja nur Ladevorgänge schneller, daher öffnet sich so was wie ein Browser viel schneller. Für Games aber bringt eine SSD nix, außer dass ein Spielstand schneller lädt, das ist dann je nach Spiel aber auch kein großer Gewinn.





> 2. Welche GTX 770 sollte ich nehmen? Macht bei einem 27" Monitor eventuell eine 4GB - Version Sinn (Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5,) oder ist das komplette Verschwendung?


 
Bei der GTX 770 hört sich die Gigabyte gut an, denn diese Kühlung/Lüftung hat sich auch bei Karten mit anderen Chips als recht leise erwiesen. Sofern die jetzt nicht grad 50€ mehr kostet als eine andere GTX 770, ist die sicher ne gute Wahl.

*Und die Monitor-Größe spielt überhaupt keine Rolle,* sondern nur die Auflösung des Monitors. Wenn Du da den Asus VG278H nehmen willst, dann wäre das ganz normales FullHD in 1920x1080, das ist dann egal, ob der Monitor 22, 24 oder 27 Zoll groß ist oder auch, ob es ein 60 Zoll TV-Gerät ist  Daher auch auf keinen Fall deswegen die 4GB-Version nehmen...




> 3. Gibt es bei dieser Konfiguration irgendein "bottleneck", also ein Teil was unverhältnismäßig schwach ist?


 nö, außer die Festplatte wäre eine "eco" oder "green" mit Stromsparfunktionen, was aber bei der Angabe 7200upm nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.




> 4. Bei dem Shop wird anstatt des CPU Kühlers eine "High End Wasserkühlung, intern" für 20 Euro Aufpreis angeboten...macht das Sinn? Ist der Unterschied bei der Lautstärke groß oder hört man normalerweise den CPU Kühler eh nicht, weil die anderen Komponenten lauter sind? Braucht eine Wasserkühlung viel Wartung?


 wenn es nur 20€ mehr sind, dann ist das sicher eine recht einfache "Wasserkühlung" wie diese Caseking.de , doer? Solche einfacheren Komplett-Sets sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber es ist nicht unbedingt merkbar leiser als ein guter Luftkühler, denn bei so nem Set ist ja trotzdem ein Lüfter in dem separaten Teil, der ist dann halt etwas weiter weg vom User als bei nem klassischen Luftkühler, nämlich da, wo auch ein hinterer Gehäuselüfter sitzt. Und auch für Übertaktung sind die nicht unbedingt besser, zumal bei modernen CPUs nicht mehr die Temperatur die wesentliche Rolle spielt, wegen der man an einem bestimmtem Takt scheitert.


Ein recht günstiger Shop, der für 20€ zusammenbaut (PC-Konfigurator), ist hardwareversand.de , die sind auch sehr groß, zig tausende Bewertungen zB bei Geizhals.at/de mit nem besseren Schnitt als zb Amazon, und im Kern die gleiche Firma wie Atelco (kennst Du vlt., die haben auch Filialen)

Oder auch mindfactory.


----------



## Damizzor (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Danke für das Feedback!
Ich habe mich jetzt auch mit hardwareversand.de beschäftigt, und die Seite gefällt mir ganz gut, nur zwei sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
1. Das von mir ausgesuchte Mainboard heisst es: "Lieferung ist verspätet, Neuer Termin ist angefragt". Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie lang das dann normalerweise dauert?

2. Wenn ich einen Prozessorkühler aussuche (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya) sagt mir hardwareversand, dass sie ihn nicht einbauen, da er zu groß ist und daher beim Transport abbrechen könnte. gibt es kleinere, leistungsfähige und leise CPU-Lüfter, die sie dort montieren können?

edit: 3. Oder anders gefragt: Was wäre denn ein sehr guter Kühler und sind die schwer zu montieren?

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten,
Sebastian


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Juni 2013)

Damizzor schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt auch mit hardwareversand.de beschäftigt, und die Seite gefällt mir ganz gut, nur zwei sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
> 1. Das von mir ausgesuchte Mainboard heisst es: "Lieferung ist verspätet, Neuer Termin ist angefragt". Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie lang das dann normalerweise dauert?
> Sebastian



Ist unterschiedlich, hatte ich auch schon mal, bei mir hat es dann so um die 5 Tage länger gedauert. Kann sich aber auch nur um ein oder zwei Tage handeln. Kein Grund zur Sorge.



Damizzor schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ich einen Prozessorkühler aussuche (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya) sagt mir hardwareversand, dass sie ihn nicht einbauen, da er zu groß ist und daher beim Transport abbrechen könnte. gibt es kleinere, leistungsfähige und leise CPU-Lüfter, die sie dort montieren können?
> Sebastian


 
Ich würde meinen Hardwareversand verbaut generell nur den boxed Kühler der CPU.



Damizzor schrieb:


> edit: 3. Oder anders gefragt: Was wäre denn ein sehr guter Kühler und sind die schwer zu montieren?
> Sebastian



Thermalright Macho finde ich persönlich klasse, nur braucht man dafür ein entsprechend großes Gehäuse, sonst ist der Alpenföhn Brocken auch nicht schlecht oder für den schmalen Geldbeutel der Alpenföhn Sella.


----------



## Damizzor (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,
danke für deine Tipps!
Ich habe mich jetzt für den Brocken entschieden, meine Frage wäre:
passt der in den Tower?                               Corsair Carbide Series 500R White, ATX

Und kann man den überhaupt einbauen ohne das Mainboard auszubauen? Oder muss man den PC praktisch nochmal auseinander bauen, den Kühler einbauen und dann alles wieder zusammensetzen?!

Ich nehme mal an, der Alpenföhn Brocken ist kompatibel zu dem                               MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150 Mainboard?!

edit: Braucht man überhaupt einen zusätzlichen Kühler, wenn man den Prozessor nicht übertakten will? Hat ein extra Kühler auch bei nicht übertaktetem Prozessor Vorteile (Leistung, Lärm)?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten,
Sebastian


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Juni 2013)

Damizzor schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für den Brocken entschieden, meine Frage wäre:
> passt der in den Tower?                               Corsair Carbide Series 500R White, ATX


 
Hab grad mitbekommen, dass es sogar eine neuere Version vom Brocken gibt, aber egal hier mal ein Link: EKL Alpenf 
Da hast die Daten im Überblick von der Höhe her passt der Kühler rein und kompatibel zum neuen Sockel ist der auch.




Damizzor schrieb:


> Und kann man den überhaupt einbauen ohne das Mainboard auszubauen? Oder muss man den PC praktisch nochmal auseinander bauen, den Kühler einbauen und dann alles wieder zusammensetzen?!



Sollte kein Problem darstellen, beim Tower können beide Seiten abgenommen werden, um von Vorder- und Rückseite zum Mainboard zu gelangen. Einfach Backplate vom Kühler an die Rückseite und den Kühler von der Vorderseite zusammenfügen.



Damizzor schrieb:


> edit: Braucht man überhaupt einen zusätzlichen Kühler, wenn man den Prozessor nicht übertakten will? Hat ein extra Kühler auch bei nicht übertaktetem Prozessor Vorteile (Leistung, Lärm)?



Wenn du nicht großartig übertakten willst reicht im Grunde der Boxed-Kühler aus, ist auch seit einigen Jahren ziemlich leise und besitzt sehr gute Kühleigenschaften, also man kann sich an der Stelle Geld sparen, aber ein separater Kühler kostet auch net die Welt.


----------



## Damizzor (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Super danke für die Info...dann kauf ich mir das ganze bei hardwaremaster und den Brocken 2 dann woanders (gibts dort nicht) und schraub den bei mir dann rein!

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2013)

Also, der Brocken ist echt nur zum Übertakten gedacht - wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Kühler für 20-30€ da gibt es viele, und die sind auch sehr leise. zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/55674/Cooler+Master+Hyper+TX+3+EVO+-+Intel+AMD.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/72553/Cooler+Master+Hyper+T4+CPU-K%C3%BChler+-+120mm.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/39771/Xigmatek+Gaia+SD1283+Heatpipe+Cooler+120mm.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/60115/Scythe+Katana+4,+für+alle+Sockel+geeignet.article ...

und die kann man auch recht leicht selber einbauen, es gibt bei modernen Gehäusen wie schon von TheBoxNextDoor gesagt eine Zugangsmöglichkeit "unter das Board" von der rechten Gehäuseseite aus, also wenn man beide Seitenteile abnimmt. Wobei einige Kühler auch nur aufgesteckt werden, da braucht man gar nicht "unters Board" ran.


Im Gehäuse sollten zwei Lüfter sein, einer vorne unten "reinsaugend" (eher weniger Umdrehungen pro Minute, damit nicht zu laut) und einer hinten mitte/oben zum "rausblasen" - falls das bei einem Gehäuse geht, würd ich dann vorne 140mm nehmen, da kannst Du bei weniger Drehzahl als mit einem 120mm-Modell, also leiser, die Luft reinsaugen lassen.


Das Corsair Carbide ist natürlich schon ein verdammt teures Modell. Heutzutage sind gute Gehäuse schon zwischen 30-60€ zu haben. Aber das Modell bietet auch sehr viel Platz, da sollten auch größere Kühler kein Problem sein, und es sind schon 3-4 Lüfter mit dabei, da brauchst Du also keine weiteren, vlt "sollte" man sogar einen der Lüfter abschalten, denn moderne Hardware wird auch nicht mehr so warm, daher reichen auch normalerweise insgesamt 2 Lüfter 



Ach ja: und wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm auch wie gesagt einfach nen i5-4570 oder i5-4670 ohne "k" - als Mainboard kannst Du dann auch viele andere nehmen, auch günstigere - ich würd nen H87-Chipsatz nehmen, Z87 wäre auch okay, aber der ist halt zum Übertakten gedacht, was Du dann ein bisschen mitzahlst- hier mal ein paar Modelle, die Du nehmen kannst und die bei hardwareversand.de um die 90€ auf Lager wären

http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79683/MSI+Z87-G41+PC+Mate,+ATX,+1150.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79892/ASUS+H87-Plus,+Sockel+1150,+ATX.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79893/ASUS+H87-Pro,+Sockel+1150,+ATX.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79681/MSI+H87-G43,+ATX,+Sockel+1150.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79682/MSI+H87-G41+PC+Mate,+ATX,+Sockel+1150.article


----------



## Lunica (27. Juni 2013)

2560x1440 oder 2560x1600 kannst du mit einer Single GPU nicht ausreichend befeuern in den höchsten Einstellungen.
Entweder in den meisten neueren Titeln grafische Abstriche hinnehmen oder eine zweite 770 kaufen für SLI.
Oder einen 24/27" Moni kaufen mit 1920x1080.

Crysis 3 @ Ultra 2560x1600
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Crysis 3 The Lost Island/test/crysis3 2560.jpg

Remember Me @ Ultra 2560x1600
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Remember Me/test/RememberMe 2560.jpg

Tomb Raider @ Ultra ohne TressFX 2560x1600
http://legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2206/tomb-raider.png

Project Cars @ Ultra 2560x1600
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Simulator/Project CARS/dx 11 test/pc 2560 dx11 clear.png


----------



## Damizzor (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Danke nochmal für die weiteren Tipps...
Jetzt bin ich dann doch noch ein bisschen ins Grübeln gekommen was den Bildschirm angeht...lohnt sich ein 27" Monitor mit 1920x1080 oder sollte man da lieber einen 24" Monitor nehmen (der hat dann ja eine höhere Pixeldichte)?
Bis jetzt hab ich auf einem älteren BenQ 16:10 ohne Full HD gezockt, also der Umstieg wird so oder so deutlich bemerkbar sein...

ps: die GTX 770 wird doch wohl genügen, um auch aktuelle Titel bei 1080p und 120Hz mit vollen Details flüssig darzustellen, oder?!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Also, die Frage ist, wie weit Du wegsitzt. Ich persönlich hab den Monitor, wenn ich grad tippe, ca eine Armlänge weit wegstehen, vlt 10cm mehr. Da sind 24 Zoll an sich ideal, 26-27 wären mir da schon "zu groß" - nicht dass du dann schon Pixel siehst oder so, aber ich fänd es unnötig. ^^

Wenn Du dich beim Spielen wiederum eher zurücklehnst und dann sagen wir mal 2 Armlängen weg bist, wären 26-27 schon auch okay.


----------



## Damizzor (27. Juni 2013)

hmm gute Frage, da ich demnächst umziehe werd ich mal schauen wie ich mich da dann einricht...würde denn die GTX 770 auch mit DS zurechtkommen? Das würde ja dann auch den 27" Monitor etwas mehr rechtfertigen... .In den Benchmarks sieht das ja ganz gut aus. Morgen werd ich einfach mal in nen Mediamarkt gehen und mir mal ein Bild von den Dimensionen machen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Meinst Du mit DS jetzt downsampling? Also, das belastet eine Karte natürlich IMMER viel mehr, da ja intern eine viel höhere Auflösung berechnet wird. Das hängt dann halt immer davon ab, welche Spiele du mit welchen Details spielen willst und was Dir wichtiger ist: Optik oder Bilder pro Sekunde. Generell geht das mit JEDER Karte, die Frage ist da immer nur: wie gut läuft das Spiel normalerweise bei "normaler" Auflösung?  wenn ein Spiel bei hohen Details sowieso nur mir 40 FPS läuft, wird es mit Downsampling einbrechen. Stellst Du die Details wiederum runter, so dass es "normal" mit 80FS geht, dann hast Du auch mit Downsampling noch gute FPS-Werte - aber evlt sieht es mit Downsampling und mittleren Details schlechter aus als ohne Downsampling auf hohen Details...


wegen der Dimensionen: mach da mal aus ner Zeitung oder so ne Monitorfläche und kleb die an die Wand mit Tesa, dann weißt Du, wie groß das bei Dir wirkt. Im Laden wirken die 24er oft sehr mikrig, weil da eben auch viel größere rumstehen und auch durch den weitläufigen Laden und hohe Decken das Teil kleiner wirkt als es ist


----------



## Damizzor (27. Juni 2013)

naja die Frage ist ja, ob die GTX 770 beides schafft, also höhere Auflösungen mit maximalen Details (und 120Hz)...und wenn nicht, wie weit müsste man dann gehen (GTX 780, Titan oder SLI)?

Meine Sorge ist halt ein bisschen, dass 1080p auf einem 27" Bildschirm nicht so wirklich scharf wirkt...da hab ich aber keine Erfahrung mit. Und wenn man dann ein 2560 x 1440 Monitor oder so nimmt, braucht man ja direkt mindestens eine GTX 780 oder 2 Grafikkarten...und mit 120Hz und ner guten Reaktionszeit gibt´s die auch nicht (ausser für 800+ Euro oder so) :/


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Die 120Hz nimmst Du aber nur wegen des "weicheren" Bildes, nicht wegen 3D, oder? Dann würd ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Da muss auch die Karte keine 120Hz "schaffen", sondern auch wenn die Karte nur 40FPS schafft, sollen die 120Hz laut Erfahrungen "angenehmer" sein als 60Hz.


und grad bei bewegtem Bild glaube ich nicht, dass du bei 27 Zoll ein "unscharfes" Bild bekommen wirst - "unscharf" sowieso nicht, wenn überhaupt, dann halt so, dass Du einzelne Pixel eher erkennst - das hat aber ja mir "scharf" nix zu tun


----------



## Damizzor (27. Juni 2013)

Würde man denn im High-End Bereich (z.B. BF3 alles auf max, 120hz, fullHD und evtl downsampling) einen Unterschied von einer GTX 770 zu einer GTX 780 merken? oder ist es bei nur einem Monitor sinnfrei eine GTX 780 zu holen, weil die GTX 770 auch Alles auf max. darstellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Eine GTX 780 ist nur ca 15% schneller, kostet aber 60-70% mehr. Klar: wenn es mit ner 770 gerade so ruckelt bei zB 30 FPS, dann wird es mit ner GTX 780 noch mit 35-36 FPS spielbar laufen. Aber deswegen so viel mehr Geld ausgeben?

Hier zB http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/nvidia_geforce_gtx_770_grafikkarte_test/index28.php  BF3 mit max Datails auf 2560x1440 mit AA und AF aufgedreht schafft die GTX 770 immer noch 48 FPS - und ein Spiel stellt man nicht "auf 120Hz" ein, das spielt also eh keine Rolle, das läuft mit nem 60Hz Monitor auf 48 FPS und mit einem 120Hz Modell ebenfalls. Wenn es um 3D ginge, DANN wäre es was anderes, also "pro Auge" 60Hz = 120Hz.

Und die GTX 780 schafft 56 FPS, das sind speziell bei BF3 dann zwar doch 19%, aber der Aufpreis...? nee nee nee...


----------



## Lunica (27. Juni 2013)

Der Referenztakt ist bei Nvidia immer sehr niedrig angesetzt und man überlässt OC dem "Kunden" bzw. den Boardpartnern.
Die 780 bei 1100-1200 MHz ist schon ein ganz schönes Stück schneller als eine 7970GE/770.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 im Test - Übertakten (Seite 20) - HT4U.net

Bei EVGA kannst du OC und den Kühler tauschen ohne Garantieverlust.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Der Referenztakt ist bei Nvidia immer sehr niedrig angesetzt und man überlässt OC dem "Kunden" bzw. den Boardpartnern.
> Die 780 bei 1100-1200 MHz ist schon ein ganz schönes Stück schneller als eine 7970GE/770.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 im Test - Übertakten (Seite 20) - HT4U.net
> ...



das geht aber auch sicher mit nem lauteren Lüfter einher, oder? Und eine GTX 770 könnte man ja auch sicher übertakten, das gleicht sich dann wieder ein wenig aus    solang die GTX 780 nicht im OC mit dauerhaft erträglicher Lüftung mind 50% mehr hat als eine ebenfalls übertaktete GTX 770, ist sie den Aufpreis IMHO halt nicht wert.


----------



## Lunica (28. Juni 2013)

780 WF3 Lautstärke

Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC @1200 / 3600 MHz Valley Benchmark - YouTube


----------



## Damizzor (28. Juni 2013)

Welche GTX 780 ist denn eurer Meinung nach die Beste?
Gigabyte oder EVGA? Oder doch ein anderer Anbieter?
danke schonmal,
Sebastian


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2013)

EVGA. Ganz sicher.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juni 2013)

Ich würd eher zur Gigabyte raten oder wenn Asus seine DirectCU II-Version rausbringt, trotzdem GTX 780 ist den Aufpreis zur 770 nicht wert.


----------



## Damizzor (28. Juni 2013)

hmm ok, danke für den Tipp.
andere Frage:
da mir das headset manchmal enwas auf die nerven geht, wollte ich mir vielleicht noch ein 2.1 oder 2.0 sound system zulegen. Gibt es da etwas günstiges mit ganz guter soundqualität (nur onboard, keine extra soundkarte geplant)?
Oder lohnt es sich bei Boxen auf jeden Fall, eine extra soundkarte zu holen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juni 2013)

Also bei günstigen 2.1 Systemen, reicht der Soundchip auf dem Mainboard aus, empfehlen kann ich dir Logitech Z523, hat einen anständigen Klang und guten Bass, für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Auch empfehlen kann ich das Edifier C2 2.1 System, ist zwar teurer aber der Klang überzeugt.


----------

